# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Mandolin Orchestra forming in Northwest Arkansas

## D. Mulliken

Starting a mandolin orchestra in Northwest Arkansas.  Our first meeting will be sometime in January.  If you're in the area and are interested in participating, please send an e-mail to mand.orch@gmail.com for more information.  Or if you have any questions, post them here, and I'll do my best to answer them ASAP!

----------


## Jim Garber

Excellent! You can't have too many mandolin orchestras. Do register with the CMSA once you get it going.

----------


## D. Mulliken

Thanks, Jim.   I agree.  I guess I should have added that all ages and skills levels are welcome, and there is no cost to joining.  Of course, you must supply your own mandolin, but there will be no fee or dues.

There is a lot of great music here in Northwest Arkansas, and I think it's time to add a mandolin orchestra to the mix.  I am already a member of CMSA, and we will definitely register once we get started.

Thanks again, and don't be shy with any suggestions or advice.

Denise

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Good on you to start a new mandolin orchestra. I think there needs to be more of them across the country.  I started playing in one this year when Chris Acquavella started a new one here in San Diego, and had the best time.  Very much looking forward to next 'season'.

----------


## Jim Garber

Denise: one big question... what kind(s) of music and arrangements will you play and if you don't have the scores and parts, how will you get them?

----------


## D. Mulliken

> Denise: one big question... what kind(s) of music and arrangements will you play and if you don't have the scores and parts, how will you get them?


Jim

I'm hoping our orchestra will play all kinds of music from Vivaldi to Monroe.  Since I want to make this endeavor as cost-free as possible, a lot of what we play will depend on what kind of pieces we can get a hold of.  Later on, the orchestra might decide to purchase a specific piece of music, but that will be on down the road a ways.  I imagine for the time being that we will be playing a little classical, some folk and traditional tunes, maybe some pieces from the heyday of mandolin orchestras.   And a lot of what we play will depend on who comes to play with us and what they're interested in. 

For now, I have some "starter" pieces for 1st and 2nd mando picked out that I found in some books that I have and from the CMSA website.  (Not expecting any mandolo or mandocello players to step forward right off the bat.)  We also have gentlemen here in Fayetteville who has played with other orchestras and has a collection of arrangments for duets, trios, and bigger ensembles and who has offered to share those with us.  

So I think we're in good shape to start out with.  If you have any suggestions or ideas, please let me know.

Denise

----------


## D. Mulliken

> Good on you to start a new mandolin orchestra. I think there needs to be more of them across the country.  I started playing in one this year when Chris Acquavella started a new one here in San Diego, and had the best time.  Very much looking forward to next 'season'.


Thanks! Can't wait until we can have a "season"!!

----------


## D. Mulliken

The first meeting of the Mandolin Orchestra of Northwest Arkansas has been scheduled for Tuesday, February 7, 2012, 6:30 to 8:00 pm, at the Jones Center, 922 E. Emma Ave., Room 259, in Springdale.

All ages and skill levels are welcome.  Any interested guitarists or string bassists are also welcome to attend.

We'll be handing out our first musical scores and discussing everything from a final name for the orchestra to our rehearsal schedule to our future goals.  

Please e-mail mand.orch@gmail.com for more information.

----------


## ozarkmandolins

There is also the San Diego Mandolin orchestra that meets in Coronado and is led by Jim Trepasso.  That may be the one you are with, but they have been playing for over 40 years.  I used to play in it years ago but do not live in that area any longer.  I'm here in AR and looking forward to our first mandolin orchestra meeting!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> There is also the San Diego Mandolin orchestra that meets in Coronado and is led by Jim Trepasso.


Yes the original SD orchestra is still going strong every Wednesday evening.  In fact a number of the players, including Jim himself, is also part of the new mandolin orchestra started by Chris Acquavella.  I must say as far as mandolin playing goes, San Diego is a pretty good place to be.

----------


## jimbob

:Grin: This may be a dumb question....is the ability to read music a requirement ? I play by tab mostly. I live pretty close and the idea is interesting, but I don't read mandolin music....don't know the notes on the fretboard. I do know both treble and bass cleff...just never applied it to the mandolin.

----------


## D. Mulliken

> This may be a dumb question....is the ability to read music a requirement ? I play by tab mostly. I live pretty close and the idea is interesting, but I don't read mandolin music....don't know the notes on the fretboard. I do know both treble and bass cleff...just never applied it to the mandolin.


Jim Bob

That is a dilemma we have not addressed yet.  The scores we will pass out at our meeting next Tuesday are in musical notation and not in tabs.   In the long run, I think learning to read music would be a good thing.  At this point, we don't have the resources to convert our music to tabs.  Maybe someday we will.  But I certainly don't want to close the door on anyone who is interested in joining us.  

I know if you'll Google "mandolin fretboard" or "mandolin fingerboard", you'll find some fretboard maps.  Perhaps those might help.  If you like, send me an e-mail at mand.orch@gmail.com.  I'll be able to give you more information about the music so you can see if we have something you might be able to work with.  

In any event, you are most welcome to come to the meeting on Feb. 7.  We can talk some more and maybe come up with some solutions.

Denise

----------


## D. Mulliken

The first meeting of the Mandolin Orchestra of Northwest of Arkansas was a great success.  Nine musicians came, and we talked a little business and played a couple of tunes.  It was a great start!  Check us out on Facebook or visit our website at http://MandolinOrchestraNWA.com.

----------


## Jim Garber

Denise: you should contact CMSA and have them put your group info on their listing page.

----------


## D. Mulliken

FIRST REHEARSAL scheduled for Tuesday, February 21, 6:30 to 8:30 pm, at the ARvest Bank in downtown Bentonville, 201 N.E. A Street.  For more information, send your e-mails to mand.orch@gmail.com.

----------


## D. Mulliken

We have a permanent home for rehearsals!

WHERE: Cross Church Springdale Campus
 (Formerly First Baptist Church of Springdale)

ADDRESS:
 1709 Johnson Rd.
 Springale, AR 72762

ROOM NAME: Atrium 7
 LOCATION: South end of the campus by the Children's Building
 DAYS: Every Tuesday (Room not available on July 17th)
 TIME: 6:00 - 8:30

INSTRUCTIONS:
 Enter the building through the south doors, by the covered drive.
 2 of the doors will be unlocked
 Atrium 7 is on your left, near the Worship offices

Our first meeting at this new location will be next Tuesday, February 28th.

Check out www.MandolinOrchestraNWA.com for more information.

----------


## especking

I just bought a mandolin and am excited to learn. Is this group still meeting in NWA?
thanks 
E

----------

